# picked up a used CW-40



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

The best part about buying a used Kahr is that you don't have to break it in.
Accurate and controllable with the first mag. This is a really nice pistol.


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

The best part about buying a used Kahr is that you don't have to break it in.
Accurate and controllable with the first mag. This is a really nice pistol.









Sorry too many (IMG's)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice gun good shooting too.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## linksrds (Jun 15, 2010)

Very well done,


----------

